# Ebb and flow vs. aeroponics?



## Bukshot911 (Feb 12, 2011)

So I have been an ebb and flow guy for a while and I have been thinking about switching over to aeroponic growing. The thought occured to me, I don't know if there is really a difference in the final result. I don't care about quantity per say, more of a hunt for ever improving quality. I don't know anybody who uses aeroponics. Can anybody help me with this?


----------



## Mutt (Feb 12, 2011)

I thought about it once, till i read of a lot of sprayer problems. Apparently they get plugged up easy....and when that happens the plants die super fast. Best GJs for hydro I've seen have been ebb and flo for maximizing space and speed and overall quality. Been to several gardens set up this way too....the only thing to tweak would be fert regimen. 
Online bro of mine said that what and how you feed is what makes it top notch.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 12, 2011)

yeah...stick with the ebb man.  I went to the hydro store to look at the aeroflo tables and the 60 site was over a grand. the extender was another grand....way to expensive for a little quicker growth but way to much **** to go wrong.

Stick with the ebb and flo brother and try just tweaking your setup or just expand what you got with another tray and save the money for more lighting or co2. Ive grown the aero and the results are good but keeping the temps in the rez was a pain with out the chiller and now the only thing i use it for is cloning.  look into those water cooled hoods man....im setting up a new grow with them and i dont even need A/c in the room. with a big enough chiller you can cool the air and digitally keep the ambient temps in the room where you want them.

just my opinion...


----------

